# Springfield PD



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have been listening to WTCC the past couple of days...seems though there was a "dust-up" in the south end at a gas station involving a member of a federally recognized victims group and the evil police. What is the situation? I do not purchase the Bolshevik News, or The Stalinist, or whatever they call their commie rag today...

The dread name of Geoffrey Asher has been bandied about, along with the calls for the firing of eight cops!

Pray enlighten us.


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is info from the republican (maybe 1/4 of the truth, but better than nothing I guess)

Officials start probe of police complaint

Wednesday, November 10, 2004

By AZELL MURPHY CAVAAN and CAROL MALLEY
Staff writers

SPRINGFIELD - The investigation into allegations of police brutality made by a black school principal got under way yesterday with city officials pledging to do everything "humanly possible" to present the Police Commission with a preliminary report by the week's end.

Two of the four officers identified in the matter were involved in previous incidents that inflamed racial tensions in the city.

"We're going to go as fast as (we can)," city solicitor Patrick J. Markey said yesterday. "Much depends on how quickly we can identify witnesses and how cooperative they are."

Police Commission Chairman Timothy J. Ryan said he expects the incident will be discussed at the Police Commission meeting Nov. 17 at 4:30 p.m. The Police Commission has the authority to discipline police officers if any wrongdoing is determined.

The investigation follows accusations by Douglas G. Greer, acting principal of Robert M. Hughes Academy Charter School. Mayor Charles V. Ryan said Greer told him that officers abused him Thursday night. The mayor called for the investigation and for Markey to participate in the probe.

Ryan said Greer told him that he pulled into the parking lot of One Stop Gas Station and Convenience store at 679 Main St., believing that he was going to suffer a diabetic attack.

The clerk at the station, Richard W. Congdon, said that he tapped on Greer's car window after the car had been parked in the lot for more than an hour. When he failed to get a response from Greer, he called police.

Congdon said police broke the car window and pulled Greer through. He said the police held Greer on the ground. He said he did not see police kick or punch Greer.

The station is in the Hollywood section of the city, a hot spot for drug activity, according to police.

Markey said that as of yesterday afternoon a formal complaint had not been filed in the matter.

Kevin B. Coyle, a lawyer for the patrolman's union, said Monday the mayor had made a "pre-judgement" in launching the probe before a complaint was filed.

Telephone calls to Greer's home were not returned yesterday.

Although the Police Department will not release the initial report pertaining to the incident, saying it has become a part of the official investigation, The Republican has learned that the officers involved in the matter include patrolmen Jeffrey M. Asher, James L. Shewchuk, James F. Kervick and James M. Moriarty. Ryan confirmed the names of the four white officers.

Two of the four officers were involved in past incidents that sparked racial tensions in the city. In 1995, a 2-1 vote by the Police Commission dropped the accusation against Shewchuk of falsifying reports during the investigation of a party held to welcome back Patrolman Donald Brown. Brown was cleared by a Hampden County grand jury in the fatal shooting of a black motorist in February 1994. A poster for the party read, "Congratulate Don on a job well done."

In 1997, Asher was suspended by the Police Commission without pay for a year after being videotaped kicking a black suspect. A judge ruled that Asher did not use unreasonable force and an arbitrator later reduced the suspension to six months.

Neither Asher, Shewchuk, Kervick nor Moriarty immediately returned a telephone call to police headquarters last night. Police Chief Paula C. Meara could not be reached.

Ryan said that he is seeking a ruling from the Law Department on whether any discussion at the next Police Commission meeting should be done publicly or in closed session.

and here is a link to all the republican articles regarding this issue

http://www.masslive.com/search/inde.../07/2004+11/06/2004&xpath.any=ashers&count=20


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was listening to another "cutting edge" news outlet the other day (alright...it was "Bax and O'brien"...) that reported that the hospital had said the guy suffered a couple of bruises on his face. Other sources were saying he got 18 stitches, that there was no reason to break the window ('cause the door was unlocked!), etc, ad nauseum. Also, it was reported that the guy was violent and later apologized to the police...remains to be seen!

Now that Perman Glenn is involved and the community is energized, I'm sure we'll being hearing about this for the next six months!


----------

